
Ask HN: Solution for Music Rehearsal over the Internet - leni536
Now that everybody stays at home I wonder how different music groups (choirs, bands) try to solve rehearsal.<p>I am thinking about a dedicated VPS and self hosted Jitsi meet, hosted in the same city as our choir to cut down on latency, I wonder how well it would work. A solution like [1] could make it more like an actual in-person rehearsal for a choir (voices standing close to each other).<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22772800<p>If it doesn&#x27;t work out then I want to try some offline&#x2F;async solution for practice, but I don&#x27;t have a satisfying strategy yet.
======
starsinspace
Maybe you'd like to look into Jamulus:
[http://llcon.sourceforge.net/](http://llcon.sourceforge.net/)

